# Andreas Drapa Strain



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Does anyone have this lineage in their loft? If so, where did you get your start? I've read Dave Peterson has Drapa's but his website must be disabled.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

The only drapa bird I have is from the black widow


----------



## giannakis (Sep 11, 2010)

I have some of his Drapa birds, his email is: [email protected]


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Redleg,
Don't know if you got the info you wanted, but we have Drapa pigeons in our loft. They are from Dave Peterson. He live in county south of us. They are 05 and 08 birds. Paired for 09 young bird and now again for 11. Every 09 bird placed 1st or in the top 10% for my race partner. We will see what they do for the new young birds this year.
Logangrmnr


----------

